# Layla (Sagan's other sister) grown up!



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! She is quite stunning even in the before pics. Sagan is so beautiful. It's easy to see why with such great parents. They have beautiful babies!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Her mom loves Sagan's clip..so I believe she is in a lamb clip similar to his now!

I like Sagan to have a huge fro! She likes her topknot much shorter.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I like the big hair too! and who could resist those big blue ears!?!?!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

She is pretty! The picture of her and Sagan together is adorabe


----------

